# Aha! Story Hour View Counts



## Galfridus (Jan 29, 2002)

When we switched to the boards, I noticed that Dr. Midnight's Story Hour view count rapidly shot up past all others. I was a bit puzzled by this, until I saw the poll on how often people update. Dr. M updates closer to daily, while most story hours update weekly. Aha -- if people are reading smaller installments daily, your view count will be 7x that of a thread that's read weekly.

Guess it's time to start releasing daily updates.


----------



## Someguy (Jan 30, 2002)

or he keeps on entering and exiting his story hour repeadedly...


----------

